# room design program?



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

To all those that have great 3d drawings and renderings of thier future HT can you please tell me what program to use so I can do the same?

I would love to have others critique my ideas but I only have a 2d graph paper drawing and would like to show others on this site for some expert tutelage.

Thanks

Oh and I am using a pc computer.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A lot of folks just use Google Sketchup. I'm sure there are some that use other programs too. Sketchup is free and pretty powerful.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I use Google Sketchup. Takes a while to learn, but it's free.

I also use CARA for room acoustics (it has a nice CAD program as well, just not as nice for the paint/furnishing details).


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have used google sketchup before but I am slowly learning it. I am only building 1 line at a time on GS so building a room would take me a long time.

I am sure I will learn that there is an easier way. I look forward to learning acoustic treatments and getting more useful help from especially bpape. So hopefully there will be another thread with my name on it for everyone to pick apart.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Papi,

The best thing you can do is work through all the google sketchup tutorials. They do a really good job of getting you going. Especially with the use of layers, which are a must!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you Razortt,

hopefully soon I will have a design or 2 for everyone to help me design better.


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

As said above, most use Sketchup, but also worth using if you want to render your views is a plugin to sketchup called Kerkythea (Free again !).onder:


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am still trying to find out how to use the plugin....abit confusing to me still


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Mmm,
Yep, it took me a while, if you get used to sketchup, the controls are a bit alien.
In sketckup, once you have your room etc, use the possition camera option, to set where you would be and then export the whole scene and render without changing anything just set your lighting on off etc.....


----------



## Home Theater Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

chrapladm said:


> I have used google sketchup before but I am slowly learning it. I am only building 1 line at a time on GS so building a room would take me a long time.
> 
> I am sure I will learn that there is an easier way. I look forward to learning acoustic treatments and getting more useful help from especially bpape. So hopefully there will be another thread with my name on it for everyone to pick apart.


Go to YouTube and check out the Sketchup tutorials on there. You'll find so many ways to draw everything faster and more easily.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have since gotten better at Sketchup.

I am just trying to finish my HT so I can use Kerkythea. Almost have most of the stuff added then I can use the plugin.

I have been designing a laundry room and kitchen with google sketchup and still haven't used the plugin yet.


----------

